

Bicycle Neglect (cycling infrastructure in Pacific NW) - philwelch
http://daily.sightline.org/daily_score/series/bicycle-neglect

======
philwelch
This is a series of posts discussing the practical issues of cycling
infrastructure. It raises issues that a lot of communities overlook--how a few
bike-hostile bottlenecks can make an entire area too difficult to commute by
bicycle, why sandwiching small bike lanes between motor traffic and parked
cars is an unsafe and impractical solution, and how existing infrastructure is
biased to the interests of motorists to the exclusion of even considering
bicycles as a valid transportation method.

